# Another beauty from E.G.



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Now let's see, what we have here...
From Croatia!

My love affair with E.G's cattys started when I got hold of a small micarta frame SS he sold me in November.
I liked it so much that I asked him to make me another one, scaled up to accomodate wider bands
(23mm) but otherwise identical to the original.

Since I received it a few weeks ago, I've had a chance to give it the thorough work out it deserves. And boy, it fulfilled all of my expectations...and then some. I have a predilection for narrow frames (40mm at the top) and this one fits the bill perfectly. Comfort, ergonomics, looks, ease of use, pocketability...this baby has it all.
If I were stuck for a month on a deserted island with only one slingshot to have fun with, this one would satisfy all my needs. Just can't get enough of it.

E.G. was kind enough to include other goodies which are much appreciated. Extra bands, a beautifully finished keychain miniature, beeswax and a denim hip pocket!

I decided to include the last three pictures to showcase his talent and beautiful work.
Thank you Erwin. I'll be back for more.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I'd love to get one of those rigged up for looped tubes. Would be such a sweet little bb shooter.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Great... One question 
Sixth picture.. The big one over the natural.. Which is this?


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you sir, for such amazing review 

I appreciate that, a lot! 

I'm very glad that you like it., It is very nice to see it all together, and of course thanks for supporting me 

Greetings from Croatia :wave:


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Widget said:


> Great... One question
> Sixth picture.. The big one over the natural.. Which is this?


Hey Widget,

This is Axiom design


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The talent on this Forum is amazing!!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Widget said:


> Great... One question
> Sixth picture.. The big one over the natural.. Which is this?


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45787-another-croatian-delight/


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Great SS!!!


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

E.G is a great dude! Great slingshots and nice goodies


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Can't wait to recieve mine and a few others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: :wub:


----------

